# New babies



## dragonlover1 (Dec 29, 2017)

my het hypo central beardie X leatherback/het hypo/het trans first clutch hatched today,sadly can't upload pics,keep getting told to use tinyurl.com but it doesn't appear in google shop.
I used to have no problem uploading pics.


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 29, 2017)

That’s a shame , love to see them when newly hatched ,
I always go thru Tapatalk to upload pics so easy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 29, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> my het hypo central beardie X leatherback/het hypo/het trans first clutch hatched today,sadly can't upload pics,keep getting told to use tinyurl.com but it doesn't appear in google shop.
> I used to have no problem uploading pics.


If you are using a phone, download 
Photo & Picture Resizer.
Adjust size to 768x1024 and they will upload without an issue.


----------



## Wally (Dec 30, 2017)

Happy to post them up if you want send them my way Rick.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 30, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> If you are using a phone, download
> Photo & Picture Resizer.
> Adjust size to 768x1024 and they will upload without an issue.


I did that but now I don't know how to get them to APS,I can't upload the resized pics to my PC
[doublepost=1514603146,1514603066][/doublepost]


Wally said:


> Happy to post them up if you want send them my way Rick.


thanks Wally,that might be the only way to get around it,send me your email addy or mobile number mate


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 30, 2017)

i think he meant the actual animals, lol.


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 30, 2017)

Open APS in a browser on your phone and then just click ‘upload a file’ and you should be able to upload them to the thread.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 30, 2017)

Hope this works


----------



## Foozil (Dec 30, 2017)

Adorable babies


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 30, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> i think he meant the actual animals, lol.


Wally doesn't want my critters he reckons he has too many now
[doublepost=1514606397,1514606054][/doublepost]at last!!!! finally went through,I don't know how the hell you people put up with the ****e service on mobile phones.I like my PC with a 19" monitor where I can read every word and it uploads/downloads so much faster.I could have fed 15 dragons quicker than that.
[doublepost=1514606596][/doublepost]


Stompsy said:


> Open APS in a browser on your phone and then just click ‘upload a file’ and you should be able to upload them to the thread.


Thanks Stompsy,I did it but what a pain in the "A" that was,how the hell can you stand it?


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 30, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> Wally doesn't want my critters he reckons he has too many now
> [doublepost=1514606397,1514606054][/doublepost]at last!!!! finally went through,I don't know how the hell you people put up with the ****e service on mobile phones.I like my PC with a 19" monitor where I can read every word and it uploads/downloads so much faster.I could have fed 15 dragons quicker than that.
> [doublepost=1514606596][/doublepost]
> Thanks Stompsy,I did it but what a pain in the "A" that was,how the hell can you stand it?


I don’t have a lot of choice since my pc did this two nights ago:




Gorgeous little bubbas btw!


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 30, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> Wally doesn't want my critters he reckons he has too many now
> [doublepost=1514606397,1514606054][/doublepost]at last!!!! finally went through,I don't know how the hell you people put up with the ****e service on mobile phones.I like my PC with a 19" monitor where I can read every word and it uploads/downloads so much faster.I could have fed 15 dragons quicker than that.
> [doublepost=1514606596][/doublepost]
> Thanks Stompsy,I did it but what a pain in the "A" that was,how the hell can you stand it?


Are you using your phones data to upload or your home internet wifi?
I use my phone with home internet wifi and it's pretty much instant.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 30, 2017)

Cute little buggers. Congrats.


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 30, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> I don’t have a lot of choice since my pc did this two nights ago:
> 
> View attachment 322511
> 
> ...


Obviously not an Apple Mac


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 30, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> Obviously not an Apple Mac


No... there'd be smoke coming out of it... lol


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 30, 2017)

No it's Samsungs that catch fire


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 30, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> my het hypo central beardie X leatherback/het hypo/het trans first clutch hatched today,sadly can't upload pics,keep getting told to use tinyurl.com but it doesn't appear in google shop.
> I used to have no problem uploading pics.



It’s not an app, it’s a website. Also tinyurl doesn’t upload pics, it shortens links hence “tinyurl”

I use imgbb.com, less ads
[doublepost=1514614904,1514614802][/doublepost]


Yellowtail said:


> No it's Samsungs that catch fire


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 30, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> No it's Samsungs that catch fire


It's Apple that just smoulders and smokes and melts.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 30, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> It's Apple that just smoulders and smokes and melts.


Better than being blown up  and having your house burn down


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 30, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> Better than being blown up  and having your house burn down


If you honestly believe that, then that says a lot.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 30, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> If you honestly believe that, then that says a lot.


Says a lot that I like to not have a hole in the side of my leg or my house burn down while I’m out walking the dog?


----------



## Wally (Dec 30, 2017)

Nice hatchies Rick. Been a few years since I've had a bunch of mouths to feed. I kinda miss it.


----------



## Foozil (Dec 30, 2017)

This _was_ a thread about baby dragons...


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 30, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> Obviously not an Apple Mac


Nope and it’s very old. Overheats and all sorts. I was more angry that I had to continue watching The Walking Dead on my iPhone than anything else. 

I managed to get it to boot up again and have transferred most stuff to my external hard drive in case it has a meltdown moment again. 

I really am wayyyy overdue for a new system.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 31, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> Are you using your phones data to upload or your home internet wifi?
> I use my phone with home internet wifi and it's pretty much instant.


my PC is cable not wifi
[doublepost=1514682286,1514681859][/doublepost]


Stompsy said:


> Nope and it’s very old. Overheats and all sorts. I was more angry that I had to continue watching The Walking Dead on my iPhone than anything else.
> 
> I managed to get it to boot up again and have transferred most stuff to my external hard drive in case it has a meltdown moment again.
> 
> I really am wayyyy overdue for a new system.


the last time my PC had a heart attack and fried the hard drive deleting thousands of pics and songs I set up 2 external hard drives now I back up 4 times !!!
[doublepost=1514682550][/doublepost]


Bl69aze said:


> It’s not an app, it’s a website. Also tinyurl doesn’t upload pics, it shortens links hence “tinyurl”


yeah I know it doesn't upload it makes pics smaller but I thought it was an app on the phone


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 31, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> my PC is cable not wifi
> [doublepost=1514682286,1514681859][/doublepost]
> the last time my PC had a heart attack and fried the hard drive deleting thousands of pics and songs I set up 2 external hard drives now I back up 4 times !!!
> [doublepost=1514682550][/doublepost]
> yeah I know it doesn't upload it makes pics smaller but I thought it was an app on the phone


You need to check if you have a wifi modem/router. If you do have a wifi router then you can connect your phone directly to the internet via that.


----------

